
DigitalOcean to Linode to GCP: The Evolution of Healthchecks.io Hosting Setup - cuu508
https://medium.com/@healthchecks/the-evolution-of-healthchecks-io-hosting-setup-4fa0d249a35a
======
magacloud
Great Tips and Experience from DO, Linode and GCP. Instead of native
Loadbalancers, Have you considered running on HAProxy based on a plain VM?

